# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  OSIJEK Dan za odgoj bez batina

## božana

U Osijeku u dječjem parku Drvengrad, u subotu 26.04. u vremenu od 15.30-18.30, Udruga RODA obilježava Dan za odgoj bez batina. 

Pridružite nam se u ovoj akciji, saznajte zašto je fizičko kažnjavanje djece neprihvatljivo, upoznajte se s alternativnim metodama odgoja, poslušajte savjet Ureda pravobraniteljice za djecu i zabavite se uz program za najmlađe uz Jutromlata.

Dođite da zajedno kažemo Ne! po guzi!!!

----------


## anjica

:Smile:

----------


## mamaja

vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr za dobro vijeme

----------


## BHany

Vibre upalile...dan prekrasan...fakat će vam biti zabavno  :D  :D 

A ja doma tužna što nisam s vama  :Sad:

----------


## mamaja

nisu baš upalile   :Crying or Very sad:  

kiša se upravo ispadala, prestala je ali bit će blatno.

mi krećemo, pa kako bude.

----------


## dorotea24

Ako nastavi ovakvo vrijeme do 17 bi se moglo osušiti. U svakom slučaju sačekajte ako se ljudi ne pojave na vrijeme, sigurno će navaliti kasnije

----------


## traktorka

Opet pada   :Sad:   :Mad:  

Ne znam da li ćemo doći jer zaista ne znam kako bi obuzdala Roka da se ne igra po drvengradu a blata je ziher previše!!
Zaista nemamo sreće s tim vremenom !!

----------


## tomita

:Evil or Very Mad:  za vrijeme!
mi ćemo se ipak uputiti, ako opet ne počne lijevati ko iz kabla  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dorotea24

Ajde Patrik probudi se  :Evil or Very Mad:  Sad je našao spavati. Evo već mi je 3 puta "ispalo" nešto iz ruke, ali on spava ko anđeo. A kad ne želim da se probudi onda trza i na najmanji šum  :Grin:

----------


## BHany

:shock: 

Išta bolje? Ovdje kod nas u Požegi puše od pola 3, ali ne pada...

Sad ja vibram da se popravilo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da sve ide prema planu!

----------


## dorotea24

:Crying or Very sad:  Ivana_os poljubila prazan park, a ja još uvijek neuspješno budim Patrika. Cure je rastjerao pljusak i totalno mokra zemlja  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## traktorka

I mi prošli pored i vidjeli pustoš!! A baš mi je žao!!

A valjda će biti treća sreća!!

----------


## mamaja

ponovio se scenarij od prošle subote: sve smo povadili i pripremili i onda se nadvio crni oblak i počelo je pljuštati.  :Crying or Very sad:   stajali smo neko vrijeme pod sjenicom i zaključili da nitko neće dovesti dijete u drvengrad pa čak i da kiše prestane, jer je sve blatno.

nadamo se da će se sljedeće subote pojaviti sunce, jer ćemo pokušati opet.

dotad prizivajte lijepo vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

:Sad:  

Ništa, onda za slijedeću subotu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## božana

cure, žao nam je, pokušale smo, al s kišom se jedino ne umijemo boriti, sve drugo je savladivo... ne dajte se obeshrabriti ni vi i dođite nam drugi put!

----------

